# River Permit Party in Denver!



## webster0875 (Jun 11, 2017)

Attention all boaters, rafters, kayakers, paddleboarders, and any other front range river rats out there! I have some spicy news to share with you all! We will be hosting the first annual Denver River Rats Permit Party. The Dive Inn on Broadway has graciously allowed us to host this event at their venue (they even have a full size motorboat IN the bar) on Tuesday 1/23 @ 6pm. Even though we all enjoy a good booty beer the Dive Inn will be offering drink specials of another nature for peeps who attend the event. We will have packets/websites and everything else you need to successfully fill out permits for the 2018 rafting season. So grab your laptop, credit card and checkbook and come meet some boaters in your area. This is an open invite so please feel free to share this with anyone you feel may be interested in this event.

Don't flip your rig yet! There will be more details to come..

Rig to flip, dress to swim, and drink to get drunk! 

https://www.facebook.com/events/1510857142325302/


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

I love the Dive Inn, a nice bike ride from my house near DU. I see ya there.
-Jesse


----------

